# Manic Panic! Hair Dye



## NikkiHorror (Oct 12, 2006)

I have had some truly traumatic experiences using Manic Panic...

I LOVE how the color turns out, but it always stains everything!  My whole bathroom has been pink three times because of it.  How can I tame the beast and still get the intense color results I love from this product?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 13, 2006)

you really cant since manic panic and almost all bright colors are semi permanate theres really no way for it not to get over the place

wash your hair off outside with a hose before you get into the shower.


----------



## rosewater (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been having the same problem with my purple Special Effects dye. I've just been tying my hair back so my skin won't turn purple, and washing stuff with bleach and alcohol.


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 17, 2006)

I never had any problems with Manic Panic or other dyes staining my tub when I rinsed the dye out. To prevent staining your skin just rub some lotion/vaseline around your hairline to prevent staining. They also sell stain removers at beauty supply stores if you do chance to get a big blob on your skin.


----------



## MarniMac (Oct 17, 2006)

Lol...I had the exact same problem when I put some hot pink lowlights in my hair. My tub is just now returning to is former whiteness...and I scrub it with soft scrub weekly! Honestly, the best advice I can give is to take your dye to a salon, where they can mess up their place and not yours.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 19, 2006)

The aftermidnight blue is evil.

Honestly, it looks like a murder scene (with blue blood i guess) whenever I shower.  Super pigmented...


I like the washing outside with a hose to rinse off the hairdye idea though..

I'll try that sometime (although the next dye job in the future is in like March..so...cold)

My major problem with Manic Panic is it doesnt come out ever.  It fades, and then to get rid of it I have to dye over it as bleach does nothing to it.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 19, 2006)

bleach will get rid of manic panic almost instantly  just use thier like of bleach.


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_bleach will get rid of manic panic almost instantly  just use thier like of bleach._

 
Do you mean like from the hair? Cuz, Their bleach shouldnt be much different than other bleaching powders/peroxides, and I have made my own bleach (using bleach powder and 30 Volume peroxide) and Bleached my hair with it...it gets my brown hair to a light yellow quite nicely but it does barely anything on the manic panic that I had in in streaks (I wanted to do my whole head blue rather than just streaks)

And Ive had that problem before with pink, but then when I dyed it to a maroonish brown using Garnier 100% it first like took the pink out and then developed into a maroon


----------

